# Duyuru > Gündem >  C.Başkanı Gül'ün annesi Ermeni mi, değil mi?

## bozok

*CUMHURBAşKANI GüL’üN ANNESİ ERMENİ Mİ DEğİL Mİ?*
 


*‘Ermenilerden özür diliyorum’* kampanyası mecliste de tartışma yarattı. *CHP İzmir Milletvekili Canan Arıtman*, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün bu kampanyayı desteklediğini söyleyerek, çok tartışılacak bir açıklama yaptı:

*"Gül’ün bu kampanyayı desteklediği görülüyor. Gül, cumhurun yani Türk milletinin Cumhurbaşkanlığı’nı yapsın, etnik kökenin değil"* 

Arıtman sözlerine şöyle devam etti:


"*Sayın Gül’ün annesinin etnik kökeninin Ermeni olduğunu* İzmir’deki meslektaşım, Sayın *Gül’ün dayısı* İzmir Atatürk Eğitim Hastanesi’nde Nöroloji uzmanı* Dr. Ahmet Satoğlu*, asistanlarına söylemiş. Ben hiçbir zaman insanların etnik kökenlerini sorgulamam. Bizim için bunun önemi yoktur. Hangi etnik kökenden olursa olsun insana saygı duyarız. 

Ama, Cumhurbaşkanı olan bir kişinin, cumhurun haklarını ve onurunu koruması gerekir. Türk devleti ve milleti için özür dilemesini gerektirecek bir durum da söz konusu değildir. Cumhurbaşkanı’ndan beklerdim ki, ’Cumhurbaşkanı’ olarak bütün dünyaya Türk milleti ve devletinin bir soykırım suçu işlemediğini, bu vesileyle, bütün dünyaya haykırsın. Bu görevi yapmadığı için, kendisini şiddetle kınıyorum.


İşte bu yaşananlar, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün etnik kökeninin nereye dayandığı sorusunu gündeme getirdi. *Soner Yalçın*, 26 Ağustos 2007 tarihli Hürriyet’teki köşesinde bu sorunun cevabını vermişti. *İşte Soner Yalçın’ın kaleminden, Abdullah Gül’ün 600 yıllık soyağacı:*

“*Abdullah Gül aslen nereli? Sivaslı Sarrafzade Ailesi'yle ne tür akrabalık bağları var?*

1915'te Siirt'ten göç mü ettiler? Kayseri'nin yarısı Gül Ailesi'ne mi ait? Fatih Sultan Mehmet'in hocası Akşemseddin'le Gül Ailesi'nin nasıl bir bağlantısı var? Büyük büyükdedesi şeyh Tennuri kim? Gül'ün akrabaları arasında hangi ünlü isimler var? Kayınvalide Adeviye Gül ile gelini Hayrünnisa Gül'ün benzer yazgıları nedir? 

*Abdullah Gül'*ün anne tarafının soyağacı yaklaşık 600 yıl öncesine gidiyor. Bu iddianın sahibi, *Gül'*ün annesinin amcası *"Kayseri Ansiklopedisi"* yazarı *Abdullah Satoğlu* ve büyük bir azimle ailenin soyağacını çıkarmış olan *Gül'*ün kuzeni *Mehmet Celalettin Satoğlu'*dur. Ailede soyağacı konusunda çalışan ilk kişi ise Gül'ün annesinin dedesi *Mehmet Ali Satoğlu!*

Soyağacını incelemeye başlamadan önce, ailelerin kendileri tarafından hazırlanan secerelerine ihtiyatlı yaklaşılması gerektiğinin altını çizmek istiyorum. 

Bu notlardan sonra gelelim soyağacına:

*ANNE TARAFI*

Soyağacının en başında Sivaslı kuyumcu *Hüseyin Efendi* var. 

Aile, Sivas'ta *"Sarrafzadeler"* olarak tanınıyor.

*Hüseyin Efendi'*nin bilinen tek oğlu ise *şeyh İbrahim Tennuri.* 

şeyhin doğum tarihi bilinmiyor; ölüm tarihi: 1482.

Ailenin en tanınmış, adı tarih ansiklopedilerine geçmiş üyesi şeyh İbrahim Tennuri'yi kısaca tanımakta yarar var:

şeyh Tennuri, Sivas'taki ilköğrenimi ardından Konya'ya gitti; Mevlana Sarı Yakup'un öğrencisi oldu. Sarı Yakup'un 1438'deki ölümününü ardından Hunad Hatun Medresesi'ne müderris olması sebebiyle Kayseri'ye geçti.

Ancak birkaç yıl sonra medresenin vakfiyesinde, sadece Hanefi müderrislerin görev alabileceği şartı üzerine şeyh Tennuri görevi bıraktı. üünkü kendisi şafii mezhebindendi.

Fatih Sultan Mehmed'in hocası Akşemseddin'in ününü duyunca, Beypazarı'na gidip ona intisap ederek Bayramiye tarikatına girdi.

üç ay dünya nimetlerinden uzak durup inzivaya çekildi. Ardından tasavvuf eğitimi tamamladı. 

Akşemseddin'den icazet ve hilafet alarak tekrar Kayseri'ye döndü. Bu kez kendi tekkesini kurup, öğrenci kabul etmeye başladı.

Bu arada, kendi geliştirdiği kabızlık hastalığını tedavi şekli, *"İbnü's Sarraf"* olan lakabının değişmesine neden oldu!

Kabız olan müritlerini, sıcak fırın (tennur) üzerine oturtup, su içirip terleterek tedavi etmesi üzerine, *"Tennuri"* lakabını aldi!

Bir gün, Kayseri'de irşad faaliyetlerini sürdürürken, aldığı haber üzerine alel acele hocası Akşemseddin'in yanına gitti. Telaşının sebebi sonra ortaya çıktı: Hocasıyla birlikte İstanbul'un fethinde bulunmuştu.

Fetihten üç ay sonra tamamladığı, 5140 beyitlik mesnevi tarzındaki manzum eseri *"Gülzar-ı Manevi"*yi, Fatih Sultan Mehmed'e ithaf etti. (Bu eser halen Sülaymaniye Kütüphanesi'ndedir.)

Bu jest karşısında Fatih Sultan Mehmed, şeyh Tennuri ve oğullarının vergiden muaf olduklarına dair ferman çıkardı.

şiirlerinde "Aşık" mahlasını kullanan şeyh İbrahim Tennuri'nin mezarı ve oğulları *şeyh Lütfullah* ve *şeyh Ali'*nin sandukaları da, Kiçikapı'dan Talas Caddesi'ne çıkılan ve kendi adını taşıyan sokakta, kendi yaptırdığı şeyh Camii haziresindedir. 

*YARISI GüL AİLESİ'NİN!*

Abdullah Gül'ün anne tarafının soyağacı şeyh İbrahim Tennuri'nin oğlu *şeyh Kasım'*dan yürümektedir.

şeyh Kasım'ın kızı *Ayşe,* Kayseri ulemasından tanınmış *Sülayman Efendi'*yle evlendi. 

Sülayman Efendi-Ayşe Kadın evliliğinden doğan *Kadı Bedreddin Mahmud* aileyi zenginliğe kavuşturdu. 

*"El-hac Bedreddin Mahmud"* Kayseri'nin en zengin adamıydı. 

Mal varlığı gayrimenkulleri hakkında 966/M.1558 tarihini taşıyan "Vakıfname"ye göz atarsanız Kayseri'nin yarısının Kadı Bedreddin Mahmud'a ait olduğunu görürsünüz.

*'SATOğLU' AİLESİ*

Uzatmayayım: Abdullah Gül'ün anne soyağacı *Abdülhay, Mahmud Paşa, Mustafa Efendi, Hacı Paşa* olarak sürüp gidiyor...

Soyağacı Cumhuriyet'ten sonra netleşiyor. *Sarrafzadeler Ailesi'*nden gelen *Fatma* Hanım, eşi *Hacı Mükremin'*in soyadını alıyor: *"Satoğlu!"*

Fatma-Hacı Mükremin Satoğlu'nun beş çocuğu oluyor: *Mustafa, Ayşe, İbrahim Nafiz, Fatma (Nanekioğlu)* ve Yüzbaşı *Ahmet Efendi.*

Artık yavaş yavaş Abdullah Gül'e yaklaşıyoruz.

Abdullah Gül'ün büyük büyükdedesi (annesinin babasının dedesi) *İbrahim Nafiz.*

İbrahim Nafiz'in kimle evli olduğu bilinmiyor. Dört çocuğu vardı; *Mükremin, Behiye, Mehmet Ali* ve *Merzuka.*

Behiye ve Merzuka hakkında soyağacında bilgi yok; ya erken öldüler ya evlenmediler.

Soyağacı erkeklerden yürüyor:

*Abdullah Gül'*ün dedesinin babası *Mehmet Ali Satoğlu* (1876-1968) Kadiri tarikatına mensup bir din adamıydı. Yukarıda yazdığım gibi, ailenin seceresini çıkaran da oydu. 

Mehmet Ali Satoğlu iki kez evlendi. 

Birinci karısı Adeviye'den Abdullah Gül'ün dedesi *İsmail* doğdu. 

Abdullah Gül'ün annesinin *"Adeviye"* adı da buradan geliyor; İsmail Satoğlu kızına annesinin adını vermişti.

İlkokul öğretmeni İsmail Satoğlu *Hacı Kadın'*la evlendi ve üç çocuğu oldu: *Ahmet, Nazif* ve Abdullah Gül'ün annesi *Adeviye.*

Abdullah Gül'ün anne seceresine burada bir virgül koyup babasının soyağacına göz atalım...

*GüL'üN BABA TARAFI*

Gül'ün baba soyuna ait fazla bilgi yok. 

Gül'ün biyografisini yazan kitaplara (ürn: "Köşke Gül Harekatı" H. Tecimen-B.Bengisu-Akış Yayınları) ve bazı yayın organlarına (örn: Hürriyet 23.08.07) göre, Gül Ailesi 1915 yılında Siirt'ten Kayseri Develi'ye göç etmişlerdi.

Burada biraz durmak gerekiyor:

1915 yılı, Anadolu'nun altüst olduğu bir dönemdi. 

Kafkas Cephesi'nde Ruslara yardım edip, ayaklanma çıkardıkları için Ermeni tehcirinin yapıldığı bir yıldı 1915.

Gül Ailesi Siirt'ten neden ayrılmıştı? Karışıklık ve iç çatışmalardan kaçıp, daha sakin olduğu için Kayseri'yi tercih etmiş olabilirler miydi? Ama, Kayseri'de de benzer olaylar vardı.

Abdullah Gül'ün babası *Ahmet Hamdi* 1927 doğumlu. Yani göçten 12 yıl sonra doğmuş, bu nedenle Kayseri'ye geliş sebebini bilemeyebilir.

Aileyi Kayseri'ye getiren muhtemelen Abdullah Gül'ün büyükdedesi *Hacı Abdullah Efendi.*

Batı'da yaygın olup bizde nedense hep küçümsenen "isim bilim" (onomastik) burada karşımıza çıkıyor. "Abdullah" Allah'ın kulu demek. Osmanlı'da savaş dönemlerinde evsiz barksız, ailesiz kalan çocuklara genellikle "Abdullah" adı veriliyordu.

Gül'ün büyükdedesi de savaş yıllarında kimsesiz mi kalmıştı acaba? Bilinmiyor. 

Bu konuyu çok da uzatmak istemiyorum çünkü *"1915'te Siirt'ten Kayseri Develi'ye gittiler"* bilgisinin doğru olmadığını (C.Kalyoncu, Aksiyon 30.04.07 ve S.Kurt, Zaman 14.08.07) iddia eden bilgiler de var. 

Demek ki daha fazla araştırma yapılması gerekiyor!


*KAYINVALİDE-GELİNİN YAZGISI*

Gelelim, *Adeviye Satoğlu* ile *Ahmet Hamdi Gül'*ün evliliğine:

Abdullah Gül'ün dedesi *İsmail Satoğlu,* İzmir Torba Yeniköy'de ilkokul öğretmenliği yapıyordu. üç çocuğunu da okutuyordu.

Adeviye ise daha kız sanat okulunu bitirmemişti ki, Kayseri'de Tayyare Fabrikası'nda çalışan Ahmet Hamdi ile görücü usulüyle evlendirildi.

İlginç olan şuydu:

Satoğlu Ailesi okumuş-yazmış, zengin bir aileydi; Güller ise yoksuldular. 

Adeviye Gül gencecik yaşında başını bağlayıp ev kadını oluverdi. Evliliklerinin ilk yıllarında Sahabiye Mahallesi'ndeki Satoğlu Apartmanı'nda yaşadılar. Abdullah Gül de bu apartmanda doğdu.

Yıllar sonra *Hayrünnisa üzyurt* da tıpkı kayınvaldesi gibi üemberlitaş Kız Lisesi'nde okurken, okulu yarım bıraktırılarak Abdullah Gül'le evlendirildi.

Hayrinnüsa Hanım da tıpkı kayınvalidesi gibi genç yaşında okulu bırakıp, başörtüsü bağlayıp evinin kadını oluverdi. Aynı kaderi Abdullah Gül'ün kız kardeşi *Hatice* de yaşadı!

Bitmedi.

Okulunu daha yeni bitiren Abdullah Gül'ün kızı *Kübra* da bir ay sonra evleniyor!

Hatice'nin kızı *Hümeyra* da okulu bitirdi, nişanlandı, evlilik hazırlığı yapıyor!

Tesadüf mü?

Sormak durumundayım; *Abdullah Gül, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan* ve diğerleri neden kız çocuklarını en iyi okullarda okutuyorlar ve sonra da çalıştırmayıp hemen evlendiriyorlar? 

Türkiye'yi büyütüp-kalkındırmak için kadın-erkek elbirliğiyle çalışmamız gerekmiyor mu? Kızlarımız, kadınlarımız neden evlere hapsediliyor?

Cumhurbaşkanı, Başbakan çocuklarının topluma örnek olması gerekmiyor mu?

Ve aslında başörtüsünden önce bunu tartışmamız gerekmiyor mu?..

Adeviye, Hayrinnüsa, Kübra, Hatice, Reyhan, Hümeyra vd. ailelerinin soyağaçlarında isim olarak varlar, ama ne yazık ki hayatın içinde yoklar...

*Ailenin önde gelen ünlü simaları*

Akrabalar arasında *"Milli Görüşçü"* olan ilk kişi, *Gül'*ün dedesinin kardeşi Harita Mühendisi *Mehmet Satoğlu'*ydu;. *Necmettin Erbakan'*la birlikte Milli Nizam Partisi'nin 18 kurucusundan biriydi. Yani basında yazılanın aksine, *Gül Ailesi'*ni Milli Görüşçü yapan baba *Ahmet Hamdi Gül* değil, *Mehmet Satoğlu'*ydu!

Babası *Ahmet Hamdi Gül,* 1973 seçimlerinde MSP'den aday oldu; Kayseri 8. sıraya konuldu; seçilemedi.

Akrabalardan (Gül'ün annesinin amcaoğlu) *Abdurrahman Satoğlu,* 1973 yılında *"Türkiye'de Selamet"* adında Milli Selamet Partisi (MSP)'yi öven kitap yazdı.

Gül'ün akrabalarından Göbülük ve Fişekçioğlu aileleri Kayseri'de kuyumculuk yapıyor. Yani, "ata mesleği" kuyumculuk sürdürülüyor.

Akrabalar arasında genç yaşlarında özel sektörün en tepe noktasına çıkmış isimler var: Sony Ericsson Genel Müdürü *Fatih Gemalmaz;* Ankara Sigorta Genel Müdürü *Cemil Satoğlu* gibi.

Akrabalar arasında, şeyh *İbrahim Tennuri'*nin *"Aşık"* mahlasını sürdürenler de yok değil: Başta Gül'ün büyük amcası *Abdullah Satoğlu,* kuzenleri *Emine Beyza Satoğlu,* *Yüksel Gemalmaz,* *Hulusi Satoğlu...*

Aynı zamanda gazetecilik de yapan *Abdullah Satoğlu,* Kültür Bakanlığı'na *"Kayseri Ansiklopedisi"* hazırladı. Ailede bir başka şair *Hulusi Satoğlu* ise yerel gazetelere Kayseri basın tarihini yazmıştır.

Kuzen *Betül Gemalmaz,* *Nancy Buther'*ın *"Akıllı Kadınlar Metroseksüel Erkekler"* adlı kitabını Türkçe'ye çevirdi.

Akrabalar arasında sinema yazarı da var: *Murat Mıhçıoğlu.* Esquire-Antrak-Altyazı gibi dergilere sinema eleştirileri yazıyor. Halen Bilgi üniversitesi'nde yüksek lisans yapıyor. 

*Gül'*ün kız kardeşi *Hatice'*nin kızı *Hümeyra Tekelioğlu* da *"Turuncu"* dergisinde ve *"Patika"*da denemeler yazıyor.

Ailede, başta *Gül'*ün dayısı Prof. Dr. *Ahmet Satoğlu* olmak üzere akademisyen çok. Dr. *Fehime Benli,* Dr. *Bilal Eryılmaz,* Dr. *Yüksel Gemalmaz,* *Mehmet Mirat Satoğlu...*

Akrabalar arasında başta *Gül'*ün eniştesi AKP milletvekili *Mehmet Tekelioğlu* olmak üzere siyasetle uğraşanların sayısı da fazla: *Ahmet Göbülük* Kayseri Büyükşehir İl Genel meclisi üyesi, *Mehmet Göze,* İstanbul Büyükşehir İl Genel meclisi üyesi...

İzmir AKP Kadın Kolları Başkanı *Gülsüm Satoğlu* son seçimlerde milletvekili aday adayı oldu ama listeye giremedi.

*Macit Gül'*ün eşi *Reyhan'*ın babası *şaban Bayrak,* Kayseri RP milletvekilliydi.

AKP Kayseri milletvekili, uçak mühendisi Prof. Dr. *Mehmet Tekelioğlu,* *Abdullah Gül'*ün hem eniştesi hem de halası *Hamdiye Hanım'*ın oğlu.

*Abdullah Gül'*ün iki dayısı vardır; Prof. *Ahmet Satoğlu* doktordur. Diğer dayısı *Nazmi Satoğlu* ise tütün eksperliğinden emeklidir...”

*Odatv.com*


18 Aralık 2008

----------


## bozok

*Arıtman’ı cevapladı Gül: Ailem Türk ve Müslüman*

 
*Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, etnik kökeniyle ilgili iddiaları yazılı açıklamayla cevapladı:* Kayserili olan annem tarafından *Satoğlu*, babam tarafından *Gül* sülalelerinden gelen ailemizin yüzyıllara uzanan kayıtlı geçmişi Müslüman ve Türk’tür

*Gül’den ‘Türküm’ açıklaması!*
Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, CHP’li Canan Arıtman’ın* “Anne tarafından Ermeni kökenli”* iddiasına cevap verdi. Cumhurbaşkanlığı Basın Merkezi aracılığıyla yazılı bir açıklama yapan Gül’ün şunları kaydetti: Bütün vatandaşlarımın etnik kökenine, farklı inançlarına ve aile bağlarına saygı duyuyor, tüm bu farklılıkları imparatorluk geçmişi olan ülkemizin bir gerçeği ve aynı zamanda da zenginliği olarak görüyorum. Ayrıca, şunu vurgulamak isterim ki tüm vatandaşlarım hiçbir ayrıma tabi tutulmaksızın birbirine eşittir. Kimsenin kimseye bir üstünlüğü kesinlikle yoktur. Herkesin aynı hak ve hukuka sahip olmaları Anayasal teminat altındadır. 

*Kayserili şahit!*
Gerek Cumhurbaşkanlığına seçilişim sürecinde çok planlı olarak ve gerekse son birkaç gündür bazılarının açıkça, bazılarının sinsi bir şekilde yaymaya çalıştığı bir yalanı düzeltmek ve hakikat adına tarihe not bırakmak için ailemle ilgili aziz milletimi bilgilendirmek mecburiyeti hissettim. şöyle ki, Kayseri’nin yerlisi olan annem tarafından Satoğlu, babam tarafından Gül (Gülük imamı) sülalelerinden gelen ailemizin yüzyıllara uzanan kayıtlı geçmişi Müslüman ve Türk’tür. Buna ailemizin geçmişten günümüze titizlikle işlenen soy ağacımız, mevcut resmi nüfus kütükleri ve gelmiş geçmiş Kayserili hemşehrilerim şahittir.



*22/12/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Abdullah Gül, Ermeniler ve Kerkük* 


*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 22/12/2008* 



*Dünyada hiçbir cumhurbaşkanı çıkıp, “Türkler Ermeni soykırımı yapmıştır” demedi.* Ermenilerin en güçlü oldukları Amerika’da bile her seçim öncesi diaspora başkan adayları ile, “Soykırımı tanıyacaksan seni destekleriz” pazarlığına girişir, Amerikalı adaylar da, “Tamam, soykırımı tanıyacağım!” der fakat sandıklar açıldıktan sonra her şey seçim öncesine döner. Böyle olduğu içindir ki dünyanın ne Amerikalı ne başka bir ülkede yaşayan Ermeniler Amerikan cumhurbaşkanlarına bugüne kadar, “Size teşekkür ediyoruz, Ermeni soykırımını tanıyan ilk cumhurbaşkanı olarak tarihe geçtiniz” diye teşekkür mesajları geçmezler, geçmediler.

Ermenilerden böyle bir mesaj ilk defa Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’e çekildi. 

İnsan üzülüyor...

İş burada da kalmadı.

*Azerbaycan Dostluk Grubu*’ndan bir milletvekilinin Gül’ün soyağacına gönderme yapan *Canan Arıtman’a* gönderdiği bir mesaja göre Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı *Abdullah Gül* bazı aydınların başlattıkları “Ermeni soykırımını tanıyorum” kampanyasına* gösterdiği toleranstan dolayı, Ermenistan’da kahraman ilan edilmiş...*

Bütün bunlar ortada fol yok yumurta yokken oluyor diyebilir miyiz?

Sayın Gül’ün malum ve meşum hadise karşısındaki tavrını bizler mi yanlış anladık, yoksa Ermeniler mi? Hadi biz yanlış anladık, Sayın Bahçeli ile birlikte Gül’ü o makama oturtanlardan biri olan Başbakan Erdoğan da mı yanlış anladı?

Sonra Gül Cumhurbaşkanlığı koltuğuna oturduğu günden beri ne kadar marjinal kalem ve fikir sahibi medyatik yüz varsa cümlesini Köşk’e çağırıp onlarla yemek yedi de bir kez bile olsun milliyetçiliği öne çıkmış, üniter yapı için mücadele ettiği toplum tarafından bilinen tek bir kalem ve fikir adamını Köşk’te ağırlama nezaketi gösterdi mi?* “Baba ve Piç”* in yazarı *Elif şafak*’ın bile Köşk’ün başköşesinde yeri oldu ama mesela Yeniçağ’dan Arslan Bulut, yahut Cumhuriyet’ten Erol Manisalı oralardan uzak tutuldu.
*Tamam, Canan Arıtman’ı asalım!*

*Peki,* Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Cumhurbaşkanı kimliği ile *Gül’ün*, “Ermeni soykırımını tanıyoruz” kampanyası başlatan “aydınlar” için, *“Türkiye’de demokrasi ne güzel işliyor” yaklaşımı sergilemesini “alkışlayalım” mı?*

*Sayın Gül* Kerkük bahsinde de tutmuş,* “Kerkük Irak’ın iç işidir” deyivermiş.* *İnsan kulaklarına inanamıyor.* Madem Kerkük Irak’ın iç işi, DTP Başkanı Ahmet Türk Kerkük’ü Kürtleştirmek için insanlık dışı her türlü vahşeti yapan Barzani’yi niye ziyaret ediyor. Yani, *Türkiye’de pek çok şeye Barzani karışabiliyor ama* iş bir Türk kenti olan Kerkük’e gelince o tutuyor Irak’ın iç işi oluveriyor öyle mi?

Gül’ün bu konudaki yaklaşımı bize ABD’nin Irak üzel Temsilcisi *Halilzad*’ın bir yıl önce söylediği sözleri hatırlattı. O da tutmuş,* “Kerkük Irak’ın iç işidir” deyivermişti* de Başbakan olarak Erdoğan sormuştu:

*“-O zaman sormazlar mı, ABD’nin Irak’ta işi ne!”* 

Velhasıl Amerika 10 bin kilometre öteden gelecek, Irak’ta bir buçuk milyon insanı katledecek, beş milyon çocuğu babasız bırakacak, camileri Haçlı kışlası haline çevirecek ve kimse tutup ABD’ye sen Irak’ın içişlerine niye karışıyorsun demeyecek, Türkiye Kerkük’teki haklarını ve soydaşlarını korumak istediğinde ABD’liler ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Cumhurbaşkanı tutacak:

“- Kerkük Irak’ın iç işidir!” 

Diyecek..

İnsanlar Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Cumhurbaşkanı olarak Abdullah Gül’ün bu tür yaklaşımlarını anlamakta zorlanınca her meseleye parti gözlüğü ile bakanlar, *“Siz Gül’ü Müslüman olduğu için eleştiriyorsunuz”* diyor. 

Gerçi üzerinde durulacak bir yaklaşım değil ama biz o kardeşlere soralım: 

*“Türkiye’den soykırımı tanıma, tazminat ve toprak talebinde bulunan Ermeni diasporasının işine gelen yorumları yapmanın” ve Kerkük’te yaşananlara ABD Irak temsilcisi Zalmay Halilzad gözlüğü ile bakmanın Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün Müslümanlığı ile ne ilgisi var!*

*Basiret lütfen!*


...

----------


## bozok

*CUMHURBAşKANI GüL VERDİğİ YANITTA NEYİ EKSİK BIRAKTI?*
 

*Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, “A*ilesinin Ermeni köklerine dayandığı” yönünde yaptığı açıklamalardan dolayı CHP Milletvekili Canan Arıtman’a manevi tazminat davası açtı. 


Gül ayrıca, Arıtman’a cevap olarak ailesinin kökleriyle de ilgili şöyle bir açıklamada bulundu:

*“*(…)Gerek Cumhurbaşkanlığına seçilişim sürecinde çok planlı olarak ve gerekse son birkaç gündür bazılarının açıkça, bazılarının sinsi bir şekilde yaymaya çalıştığı bir yalanı düzeltmek ve hakikat adına tarihe not bırakmak için ailemle ilgili aziz milletimi bilgilendirmek mecburiyeti hissettim.

*şöyle ki, Kayseri'nin yerlisi olan annem tarafından SATOğLU, babam tarafından GüL (Gülükimamı) sülalelerinden gelen ailemizin yüzyıllara uzanan kayıtlı geçmişi Müslüman ve Türk'tür.*

Buna ailemizin geçmişten günümüze titizlikle işlenen soy ağacımız, mevcut resmi nüfus kütükleri ve gelmiş geçmiş Kayserili hemşehrilerim şahittir. (…)*”*

Gül’ün açıklaması kuşkusuz önemlidir ancak bu açıklamada bazı eksiklikler söz konusu. O da Abdullah Gül’ün baba tarafıyla ilgilidir. 

Abdullah Gül’ün soy ağacını ilk olarak gündeme getiren *Soner Yalçın*’dır. *Soner Yalçın**, 26 Ağustos 2007* tarihli Hürriyet’teki köşesinde*,* *Abdullah Gül’ün 600 yıllık soyağacını yazmıştı. Takip edenler bilir; Odatv.com olarak biz de bu yazıya yer verdik. Bu yazıya ilişkin, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün hem eniştesi hem de halasının oğlu olan AKP Milletvekili Prof. Dr. Mehmet Tekelioğlu**, Soner Yalçın’a bir mektup gönderdi. Yazıdaki bazı yanlışları düzeltti.* 

*ünce, Soner Yalçın’ın söz konusu yazısında Abdullah Gül’ün baba soyuyla ilgili neler yazmıştı hatırlayalım:*

*“*(…)Gül'ün biyografisini yazan kitaplara (ürn: "Köşke Gül Harekatı" H. Tecimen-B.Bengisu-Akış Yayınları) ve bazı yayın organlarına (örn: Hürriyet 23.08.07) göre, Gül Ailesi 1915 yılında Siirt'ten Kayseri Develi'ye göç etmişlerdi.

*Burada biraz durmak gerekiyor:*

1915 yılı, Anadolu'nun altüst olduğu bir dönemdi. 

Kafkas Cephesi'nde Ruslara yardım edip, ayaklanma çıkardıkları için Ermeni tehcirinin yapıldığı bir yıldı 1915.

Gül Ailesi Siirt'ten neden ayrılmıştı? Karışıklık ve iç çatışmalardan kaçıp, daha sakin olduğu için Kayseri'yi tercih etmiş olabilirler miydi? Ama, Kayseri'de de benzer olaylar vardı. (…)*”*

Tekelioğlu Soner Yalçın’a gönderdiği mektupta *1915’te Siirt’ten göçe ait* hiçbir açıklama bulunmadı. Acaba bu, bilginin doğru olduğu anlamına mı geliyordu?

Bunun üzerine Soner Yalçın, 2 Eylül 2007 tarihli ‘*üankaya Köşkü’nün 1915 sırrı*’ başlıklı yazısında şunları kaleme aldı:

*“1915* Ermeni tehcirine ilişkin dünyaya en güzel yanıtı artık Cumhurbaşkanı *Abdullah Gül* verebilir.

şöyle ki:

Yazmıştım; üankaya Köşkü'nün ilk hali olan bağ evinin sahibi Ermeni bir tüccar olan *Ohannes Kasapyan* (1857-1944) idi.

Ankara keçisi yetiştiricisi ve 1500'e yakın dokuma tezgÃ¡hında ürettiklerini Manchester'a ihraç eden *Ohannes Kasapyan,* 1915 yılında büyük Ermeni göçünde Ankara'yı terk etti.

*Ohannes Kasapyan'*ın bağ evi, zamanla üankaya Köşkü'ne dönüştürüldü.

şimdi üankaya Köşkü'nde, 1915 yılında Siirt'ten ayrılıp Kayseri'ye göç etmiş bir ailenin torunu olan *Abdullah Gül* oturuyor.

Bu nedenle, Cumhurbaşkanı *Gül* dünyaya şu mesajı vermelidir: 

*‘1915 yılında Anadolu'da büyük olaylar yaşandı. Bu olaylardan sadece Ermeniler değil, tüm Osmanlı tebaası etkilendi. Benim ailem de göç etmek zorunda kaldı. Ermeni kardeşlerimize yapılan soykırım değildir; sadece Birinci Dünya Savaşı koşullarının dayatmalarıdır. Ve bu büyük altüstten, benim ailem de etkilenmiştir.’”*

*Bu yazıya da Gül ailesinden bir yalanlama gelmedi.* 

*Kuşkusuz tüm bu gerçekler, Abdullah Gül’ün baba tarafından Ermeni kökenli olduğu anlamına gelmez. Canan Arıtman, ‘Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün anne tarafıyla ilgili’ iddialarda bulunduğu için, Gül anne soyuyla ilgili açıklama yaptı. Ancak burada asıl tartışılması gereken, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün baba soyudur. 1915 Tehciri, doğudaki Ermeniler’in iç bölgelere göçüyle ilişkili bir konudur. Peki, o süreçte, Abdullah Gül’ün ailesi Ermeni kökenli olduğu için mi Siirt’ten ayrılmıştır yoksa yaşanan çatışma ve kargaşadan kurtulmak için mi Kayseri’yi tercih etmiştir?* 

Abdullah Gül’ün açıklamasında eksik nokta budur ve bu konu gizemini korumaktadır.





*Odatv.com*
22 Aralık 2008

----------


## bozok

*TEZGAHI BOZDUM*

 
*Ermenici medya ve karanlık mihrakların linç etmeye çalıştığı CHP’li Milletvekili, bir adım dahi geri atmadan salvolarını sürdürdü:* 

*Türküm demekten rahatsız olan bir cumhurbaşkanının Türk milletini, Türk devletini koruyup kollayacağı konusunda ciddi endişelerim var.* 

*Anladılar da işlerine gelmedi*
Halk beni anladı. Siyasiler de anladı ama işlerine gelmedi. Tezgahlarına çomak sokuldu. Maskeler düştü, kral çıplak kaldı!

*Yeminimin gereği*
Milletvekili yemini ettim ve gereğini yapacağım. ülkemi yönetenler de bu hassasiyeti göstermeli.

*üarpıtmayın!*
Etnİk köken peşinde değilim. üyle olsa cumhurbaşkanı seçilirken konuşurdum. 


*‘Ne mutlu Türküm diyene’ sözünden rahatsız olan başkomutan olamaz*

üzürcü sözde aydınları destekleyen Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’e yönelik sözlerinden dolayı linç edilmek istenen CHP’li Canan Arıtman eleştirilere cevap verdi: 



*Haber: Fatih ERBOZ*

Sözde Ermeni soykırımına özür dileyen aydınlara destek veren Abdullah Gül’e karşı çıkışıyla son günlerde adından çokça söz ettiren ve bir anda hedefteki milletvekili haline gelen CHP İzmir Milletvekili Canan Arıtman, hem kendisi hakkındaki eleştirileri yanıtladı, hem de Cumhurbaşkanı’na yaptığı eleştirinin nedenlerini anlattı. Cumhurbaşkanı’nın etnik kökeninin kendisini ilgilendirmediğini ifade eden Arıtman, Türkiye’ye karşı gerçekleştirilen sinsi siyasi projelerin tüm herkes tarafından bilinmesi gerektiğini belirtiyor. Arıtman, “Cumhurbaşkanı bu siyasi projelere karşı koyma görevini yerine getirmelidir” diyor. 


*Tezgahları bozuldu saldırıya geçtiler* 

* *Siyasiler sizin sorgulama amaçlı mesajınızı anlayabildi mi?* 

Halkın anladığını görebiliyorum. Bize gelen çok sayıda mesajdan bu rahatlıkla anlaşılıyor. Teşekkür ediyorlar ve kendilerinin sesi olduğumu söylüyorlar. Benim söylediklerimin siyaset kurumu tarafından da anlaşıldığı açıkça ortada ama bu pek çok kişinin de işine gelmiyor. Yani bir tezgah kurulmuştu, o tezgaha çomak sokuldu. Bir çok şey yıkıldı, döküldü. Maskeler düştü, kral çıplak kaldı, dolayısıyla bundan büyük bir rahatsızlık doğdu. Bana saldırıyorlar, saldırarak geri adım attırmaya çalışıyorlar, önce sözlerinizi geri alır mısınız dediler, özür diler misiniz dediler, ben sözlerimin arkasında durduğumu her zaman söyledim. üok açık ve net bir şekilde söylüyorum ki kimsenin etnik kökeninin peşinde değilim. Eğer böyle bir anlayışım olsaydı 2007 yılında dindar bir cumhurbaşkanı seçeceğiz diye bunu siyasete alet ederlerken söylerdim. 


*Ettiğim yeminin gereğini yapıyorum* 

* *Verdiğiniz mesajı “anlamak istemiyorlar” dediklerinize tekrarlar mısınız?*

Ben, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti milletvekili olarak, bir yemin ettim ve bu yeminin gereğini yapmaya gayret ediyorum. ülkemi yönetenlerin de bu hassasiyeti, özeni göstermesini istiyorum. Biz bir dünya imparatorluğu kurmuş daha sonra kaybederek, Anadolu’ya kadar gelmiş bir milletiz. Elimizde kalan son vatan toprağını ve oluşturduğumuz milleti kaybetmememiz gerekiyor. Bu nedenle hepimizin duyarlı olması gerek. Bu vatana, bu millete hepimiz sahip çıkalım. Buna sahip çıkmayanlar, bu vatanın bölünmesine neden olacak olanlar varsa ve bunlara destek olanlar olursa benim görevim bunlara karşı çıkmaktır, uyarmaktır, tepki göstermektir. Gerekirse de sorgulamaktır, ben bunu yapıyorum, bunu yaptım. Halk benim bunu yaptığımı çok iyi anladı. 


*Asıl etnik ayrımcılık böyle yaratılır* 

* *Abdullah Gül iyi bir başkomutan olabilir mi sizce?*

Ben asker kızıyım, rahmetli babam asker hekimdi. Cumhurbaşkanı Gül iyi bir Başkomutan olamaz. Kesinlikle olamaz. Bugün hepimiz ülkemizin çıkarlarının yeterince korunmadığını görüyoruz. Bunu siyasi alanda görüyoruz. Askeri alanda inanın çok daha kötüsü olurdu. Benim kişisel görüşüm bu doğrultuda. Her zamanki açık yürekliliğimle cevap veriyorum. *“Ne mutlu Türküm diyene” sözünden rahatsız olan, bu rahatsızlığını beyan eden bir cumhurbaşkanı*nın Türk milletini, Türk devletini koruyup kollayacağı konusunda ciddi endişelerim var. Bunu bir ayrımcılık olarak niteleyerek karşı çıkmıştı Cumhurbaşkanı. *‘Dağa taşa Ne mutlu Türküm diyene yazılıyor’* dedi, bunu okullarda zorla çocuklara söyletmekten bahsetti. Başka nasıl millet olunur? Nasıl bu son vatan toprağına sahip çıkılır? Türk milletine sahip çıkmak, son vatan toprağına sahip çıkmak Ne Mutlu Türküm demeyerek mi olacaktır? Bu nedenle sözde Ermeni soykırımını kabul edip özür dileyen sözde aydınların, bence aymazların imza kampanyasını teşvik edip desteklemesi hatta daha çok demokrasi, daha çok özgürlük adına bir anlamda alkışlaması ve desteğini de buna dayandırması esas etnik ayrımcılığa neden olacak etnik çatışmalara götürecek ve bu ülkeyi parçalayacak. Ben bu tehlikeye dikkat çektim. 


*Herkesten önce karşı çıkmalıydı* 

* *Bu kampanyaya karşı Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’den nasıl bir tutum beklersiniz?*

Herkesten önce cumhurbaşkanının bunun karşısında durması gerekiyor. Yapılanın yanlış olduğunun onun söylemesi gerekiyor. Türk devleti Türk milleti tarihsel, bilimsel ve hukuki olarak ispatlıyoruz arşivlerimizi açıyoruz, iddia ediyoruz, bizim bir tezimiz var, diyoruz ki bu millet en ağır insanlık suçu olan soykırım suçunu işlememiştir. Bunu kabul etmek bu şekilde hakaret eden, iftira eden, insanları desteklemek kabul edilebilir bir şey değildir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletinin resmi tezini yani, biz bu suçu işlemedik sözünü sade vatandaşımızdan, cumhurbaşkanına kadar hepimiz söylemeliyiz. 


*1 Mayıs’ta tekmelenenlerin* *hakkı ne olacak* 

Bu sözün arkasında hepimiz dik durmalıyız. Yoksa bu son vatan toprağını da kaybederiz. Ben bunu söylüyorum, bu nedenle Cumhurbaşkanı’na çağrıda bulunuyorum. Ermeni aydınlarının sitelerinde yayınladıkları teşekkür mektupları, uluslararası basın kuruluşlarında çıkan haberler bu ülkenin nereye getirileceğini herkesin gözüne sokuyor. Ne yazık ki Başbakanımız da, cumhurbaşkanımız da, ‘ben Türküm’ diyemiyor. Problem burada. Cumhurbaşkanı ben bunu desteklemekle, hoş görmekle Avrupa’ya demokrasi olduğunu gösteriyorum diyor. Ama cumhurbaşkanının bu demokrasi sesini 1 Mayıs’ta yere düşüp tekmelenen kadınlar için duymuyoruz. Bu çelişkileri ortaya koyuyoruz. 


*Emperyalizme uşaklık ediyorlar*

** Türkiye’nin özellikle siyasal alanda oturmuş Cumhuriyet değerleri üzerinden siyaset yapılmamasının nedenlerini neye bağlıyorsunuz?* 

Türkiye’yi aşırı dindar hale getirmelerinin nedeni bizi millet olma yapısından uzaklaştırmak istemelerindendir. ümmet olmamızı istiyorlar, din paydasında birleşmemizi istiyorlar, o zaman bizi daha rahat bölüp parçalayacaklarına inanıyorlar. Topraklarımıza sahip istemelerinden kaynaklanıyor. Dindarlık söyleminin altında yatan neden budur. Dindarlık siyaseti yapanlar emperyalizmin uşaklığını yapmaktadır. Bu millet asırlardır zaten dindar ve asırlardır zaten Müslüman’dır. 


*Sevr’cilere hizmet ediyorlar*

** Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin değişmez ilkelerini değiştirmek isteyenler var. Neden Türkiye’de siyaset kurumu içinde yer alan bazı siyasal oluşumlar bu ilkeleri kabul ederek siyaset yapamıyor?*

Bu ülkenin ve bu milletin büyük bir çoğunluğunun anayasanın değişmez ilkeleriyle bir sorunu bulunmamaktadır.Devletinin ve milletinin geleceğinin, bekasının o maddeler olduğunun farkındadır. Bu milletin, bu devletin bölünüp parçalanmasını isteyenlerin o maddelerle sorunu vardır. Bunlar iç ve dış güçlerin beraber yürüttüğü emperyalist bir projedir. Dış güçler bu projeyi yürütmek ister, maalesef Türkiye’de de işbirlikçileri vardır. Girişimler Sevr Anlaşması’nı yeniden hayata geçirmek isteyenlere hizmet etmektedir.


*Milli Görüş’ü kullanamayınca AKP’yi doğurdular* 

* *AKP’ye kaynak olan “Milli Görüş”ün anti emperyalıst bir yapısı vardı. AKP bu yapıdan nasıl doğdu?*

Evet... AKP’ye kadar olan Milli Görüş çizgisindeki partiler emperyalizme biraz olsun karşı durmaya çalışan partilerdi. Yani en azından şöyle söylemek gerekiyor, en azından bir milli tavır sergilemeye çalışıyorlardı. Zaten o partilerle işbirliği yapılmaya çalışıldı, ancak o işbirliğinde başarılı olamayınca, bu sefer milli görüşün son temsilcisi olan partiyi bölüp parçalayıp içerisinden AKP’yi çıkardılar. İktidara gelmesini ve iktidarda kalmasını sağladılar. Eğer AKP onların istediklerini yapmazsa bir şekilde onula da hesap görüp, yollarını ayıracaklar. Yeni parti hazırlıkları hep yapılmaktadır bu ülkede. 

*Dünyayı dar ederim dedim, geri adım attılar* 


*Tecavüz ve taciz davalarında da çıkışlarınız sert olmuştu...*
* üocuklara yönelik tecavüz cezalarının arttırılmasına yönelik çabalarım oldu.Bilindiği gibi geçtiğimiz Ekim ayında Adalet Bakanlığı’nda yer alan bir çalışmada tecavüz ve taciz 15 ile 18 yaş arasında oluyorsa şikayete bağlı oluyor, onu getirmeye kalktılar, evlilik yaşının 14’e indirmeye kalktılar üstelik daha önce Türk Ceza Yasası’nda olan ancak son değişikliklerle çıkartılan tecavüz eden kişi, tecavüz ettiği kişiyle evlenirse eğer cezadan kurtulacaktı. Bu tür yasal düzenlemeleri yapmaya kalktılar. Ben de dünyayı dar ederim onlara dedim, yine kıyamet koptu ve şimdilik bu düzenlemelerden vazgeçildi.


** TBMM’de yaptıklarınızla da dikkatleri çok üzerinize çektiniz...*
Ermeni soykırımı yaptık deyip özür dileyenleri kınayan ve karşı bir bildirinin de TBMM tarafından hazırlanması gerektiğini ilk söyleyen benim. Zaten o gün kıyametin koptuğu gündü. Gelin ortak bir bildiri hazırlayalım dedim, MHP kabul etti, DTP karşı çıktı, AKP’li Murat Mercan öncelikle TBMM Başkanlığı’na soralım tüzüğe aykırı bir durum olmasın dedi. Burada topu taca attı. Bu tabii ki sadece benim kendi görüşüm değildi, CHP’nin görüşüydü. Bu iş sürüncemede kalınca AKP, CHP ve MHP kendi gruplarında bunu imzaya açtılar. Türk milletinin böyle bir soykırım işlemediğini belirten ve özür dileyenleri tenkit eden çok iyi bir metin hazırlandı. İmzalar tamamlandığında bu da kamuoyuna deklare edilecektir. Bu devletin başındakiler milletin hakkını hukukunu savunmayınca milletvekilleri olarak bizler savunmalıyız.



*23/12/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

